# Halcyon SpaceJockey finished kit.



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - here is my buid up of the Halcyon kit from the Alien film.
very easy kit to do, made from vinyl, painted with acrylic paints. The figure is 1/60th scale, so the astronauts are tiny!, and were a joy to paint the detail into them!..
I gave the kit a dirty weathered look as in the film, i would love to get a backdrop diorama, so if anyone knows where there is one avalible please post!..
please also excuse some of the photo's being a little blured.. as i never used the tripod!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

outstanding!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Beautiful job. Geiger's work was brilliant in that movie.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Super cool. Great job on the astronaut's detailing.

Another kit I wished I'd gotten at the time.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic paint job:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Cool bit o' work, Ian!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

What an incredible paint job! You really captured the look of that scene from the movie. 

Halcyon really made some cool kits back then. It's great to see all your buildups of them.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another nice one Ian. I think I have seen Alien only once when it was first released, such a long time ago, I was just starting in my career and am now close to retirement. I vaguely remember some of those scenes but do remember quite well the alien bursting out of the chest. Your build is great and I would love to see it in person. You need to come to Wonderfest! And I was surprised to learn recently you've never air brushed yet, makes your work even more impressive.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome job!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for all the comments - and yes Bob, i never use an airbrush - infact i wouldn't know how to turn one on!...:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great work, Ian. I have this kit and I will build it now. I never use an air brush either. I also have a huge space jockey made in resin more than twice the size of this one. Did you use masking tape to paint the bands?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks great! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice! I wonder if it would be pretty easy to scratch out a small winch rig to lower Kane down from? That would be kinda cool!

great job!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't wait for the prequel! it will be neat to have the original film folks doing the jockey story line!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work on an intriguing kit. I know I mentioned Games Workshop before when you asked where to get the backdrop, but I was in a Games Workshop shop recently and they have several futuristic backdrop sets available which might suit this kit.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

apls said:


> Great work, Ian. I have this kit and I will build it now. I never use an air brush either. I also have a huge space jockey made in resin more than twice the size of this one. Did you use masking tape to paint the bands?


Hi apls - no masking tape, just all free hand work, i would love to see a jockey kit bigger than the Halcyon one! - ive seen some pre-painted ones that look good, i also have a Alien Derelict model built, iv'e had it for quite a few years - i will dig it out and get some images to show!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> Hi all - here is my buid up of the Halcyon kit from the Alien film.
> very easy kit to do, made from vinyl, painted with acrylic paints. The figure is 1/60th scale, so the astronauts are tiny!, and were a joy to paint the detail into them!..
> I gave the kit a dirty weathered look as in the film, i would love to get a backdrop diorama, so if anyone knows where there is one avalible please post!..
> please also excuse some of the photo's being a little blured.. as i never used the tripod!


Excellent as always Ian! I really wish you would post more pics of your work on our Facebook group.Everyone enjoys looking at your work.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Outstanding! :dude:

I have one of these kits as well, and have never really even started on it....I eventually got the 18" resin stature, but this little beauty is still in a box somewhere. I do recall that its base has a bit of a warp to it, and I was considering filling the underside with some kind of casting resin or,,,something...to give it weight and to straighten it out.

Great paint job! :wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Just watched the film on TV tonight, I wanted to watch it in particular to compare with this kit. Missed the beginning and turned on just as John Hurt is climbing a ladder up to...this Space Jockey! 
This kit looks better than the jockey in the film - it has been moulded to be more fathomable and takes away any doubt as to what each detail is. In the film you can't see everything at once and some of the features of the jockey are uncertain, such as the face and head. The two neat symmetrical straps on either side of the jockey kit, securing his seat to the turntable, look in the film to be non-symmetrical streams of blood or goo which have dried/hardened, but the sculptor of the kit has taken the uncertainty out by sculpting everything so that we can tell what the details are.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is so well done! Great work!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Just watched the film on TV tonight, I wanted to watch it in particular to compare with this kit. Missed the beginning and turned on just as John Hurt is climbing a ladder up to...this Space Jockey!
> This kit looks better than the jockey in the film - it has been moulded to be more fathomable and takes away any doubt as to what each detail is. In the film you can't see everything at once and some of the features of the jockey are uncertain, such as the face and head. The two neat symmetrical straps on either side of the jockey kit, securing his seat to the turntable, look in the film to be non-symmetrical streams of blood or goo which have dried/hardened, but the sculptor of the kit has taken the uncertainty out by sculpting everything so that we can tell what the details are.


Hi Cro-Magnon, the Halcyon kit is almost identicle to the Jockey in the film, i have a still of the crew and Giger himself working on it... here it is- i think the kit is a realy good likeness - The way the film was shot it left the viewer wondering what this fosilised thing was.. and many still do!..


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah yes, but compare the 'straps' in this last photo with what they look like on your kit - see the difference?! Thanks for showing the photo, and I wish I'd bought more of the Halcyon Alien kits when they were in the shops; all I got were the alien warrior with egg and the alien creature. It was sad how the company folded soon after.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Fantastic work Ian!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Your shading is spot on as is your weathering. Well done.

Chris.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon - Oh!, i see what you meen!.. the actual strap from the jockey to the base!.. yes that looks different, the scale of the kit and the fact it was made from Vinyl might have been an issue!, i would have liked it to been a little larger in resin!.. the kit i wanted to get hold of was the Nostromo.. but it goes for £££££


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

*Alien Derelect*

Here is also another Alien kit i have, its the Derelect from the planet where the Space Jockey was found inside.. resin kit


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, recognisable from the film, though when it comes into view I think the derelict is shrouded in near-darkness and we just see the silhouette. A larger base here would be ideal.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------

